# Weekend Project: Custom Pistol Grips



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Besides woodworking, I shoot in a .22 pistol league at the local range. I had been searching for some target grips for my Ruger 22/45 Lite and was coming up short. I didn't like the few I found and they were also expensive so I decided to make my own. 

I found some scrap wood I reclaimed from an old dresser I took apart. I don't know what species it is but I liked the grain pattern. I used the original grip panels as a template and did the rough cuts using my bandsaw and Japanese hand saw. I then did some rough carving using a rounded rasp bit in the drill press. I then sanded it to final dimension with the belt/disc sander and smoothed everything out by hand sanding to 220 grit. I finished it with some Pecan stain and some wiped on Poly.

It took me about 3 hours to make this first set. I may try making another set from a more exotic wood.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice grips. Interesting barrel. Does it slide?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Rich,

Those grips look really cool! I think they are pretty unique. Tedious work for certain and exacting work!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Way cool !


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice.
What wood are you thinking you'd like to use when you make another set?


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> Nice grips. Interesting barrel. Does it slide?


The barrel is fixed. It is bolt operated so only the bolt slides back and forth.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

kklowell said:


> Very nice.
> What wood are you thinking you'd like to use when you make another set?


I would like to try walnut next because it's easy to source locally at the hardwood lumber store near me. I am hoping I can find some Ebony wood to better match the color of the pistol. I also have plenty of 4/4 red oak on hand to practice with.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work. You saved tons of $ over buying a pair.

Many moons ago I wanted to make a set of grips for a Colt house gun, revolver. Approached it a different way tho, seems I so often do. Found a can of wood filler my dad had bought. This stuff was fantastic - dried almost white, looked like solid plastic almost when dried, sanded nicely, and if you added some, it adhered like it had been part of the original batch, couldn't even see a seam. Anyway, after a lot of trial and error, and work, got a set that fit my hand perfectly, and didn't even really need the sights, just point my hand at a target, and it was dead on. Totally and completely customized for me personally.

I later traded that gun off, which I have since heartily regretted. And, can't remember the name/brand of woodfiller, and never been able to find any even close to that stuff.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Rich. The pistol looks like a custom Ruger or a clone. You should show that off on Rim Fire Central if you haven't already. Those guys would flip out. :smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great job. Love to see stuff like this. I'll look forward to seeing the next version.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice grips. But the thumb rest is on the wrong side. Just kidding. Looks good.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice set of grips and look good on that pistol.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I am working on the second set and will post a part 2 shortly. I used the same wood but changed the design a little to fit my hand even better.


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice job. Getting the thumb rest just right is the most difficult part. I used to be a 3 gun (aka Bullseye) competitive shooter and went through many grips unit I found the right fit.


----------

